# I think we've all long suspected that KuJoe worked for the NSA...



## raindog308 (Aug 12, 2014)

...but until now, we had no proof.  It started as a VPS control panel, and now...

http://imgur.com/gallery/d1T4XWg

@KuJoe


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 12, 2014)

Becoming a Luddite sounds better and better each passing day.


----------



## lbft (Aug 12, 2014)

That explains why he knows an awful lot about that datacentre in a Federal building...


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 12, 2014)

lbft said:


> That explains why he knows an awful lot about that datacentre in a Federal building...


Nice catch.

I think I now have to double check my tickets that I wrote at the mighty (Wyvern) dragon


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 12, 2014)

Haha!

Totally unrelated, there's a baseball team in Korea named the SK Wyverns


----------



## raindog308 (Aug 12, 2014)

I think we've all long suspected that KuJoe is a Korean professional basketball player...

From that article: "Their current manager is Lee Man-Soo."

I believe that is the Korean name for @MannDude


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 12, 2014)

LoL, when I saw this link: http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~aldrich/wyvern/ I read Aldryic instead of aldrich.

When I first released the name Wyvern for our control panel, nobody knew what a wyvern was. Now there's a programming language backed by the NSA. I should have trademarked the name or something.  :lol:


----------



## Shados (Aug 13, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> LoL, when I saw this link: http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~aldrich/wyvern/ I read Aldryic instead of aldrich.
> 
> When I first released the name Wyvern for our control panel, nobody knew what a wyvern was. Now there's a programming language backed by the NSA. I should have trademarked the name or something.  :lol:


...Except for anyone who's ever read a swords & sorcery novel or played D&D.


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 13, 2014)

Shados said:


> ...Except for anyone who's ever read a swords & sorcery novel or played D&D.


Far and few between I guess.


----------



## nunim (Aug 13, 2014)

Shados said:


> ...Except for anyone who's ever read a swords & sorcery novel or played D&D.


Or anyone who played Ultima Online...



That's right kujoe, we all know you ripped it off from UO..


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 13, 2014)

nunim said:


> Or anyone who played Ultima Online...


LoL, when somebody on IRC asked what a wyvern was somebody linked them to a UO website.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 13, 2014)

...and now I want to play UO again.  Damn you all -_-


----------



## nunim (Aug 13, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> ...and now I want to play UO again.  Damn you all -_-


The official servers are pretty garbage, it's turned into a totally different game just to squeeze out those few more bucks but UO Gamers is always good for a little fun.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 13, 2014)

nunim said:


> The official servers are pretty garbage, it's turned into a totally different game just to squeeze out those few more bucks but UO Gamers is always good for a little fun.


Yeah, I played on Sonoma since pre-Tram, stopped playing official around the time the Samurai expansion hit. Ran UOX, Sphere, and RunUO private servers for years, but eventually gave that up, too.


----------

